# Used Raft Sale - Riverboat Works



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Riverboat Works in Salida Colorado is hosting a used boat sale April 18th-19th, indoors at the County Fairgrounds. It's been a long time needed in this area. We are sending out info throughout the state and Northern New Mexico, so we are expecting a great turnout of used boats to choose from. If your looking to buy or sale this is going to be a great opportunity. We say it in the attached poster but I'll reiterate, the commissioned dollars go to a great cause... to support the national women's rafting teams travel to the world's rafting competition. If you take your used raft to any organized used raft swap you're going to pay similar commissions... so why not make it go to a great cause! Please share this information. See attachments for more details. Or call 719-539-9323


----------



## liltownhero (Mar 22, 2017)

you gonna have a plan to do it online since we'll all most likely still be in quarantine then? I'm interested in going but I would just be afraid with it being a month away that nobody can come.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Stay the hell away from Chaffee County, they aren't going to let him have a gathering at the fairgrounds with the quarantine anyway.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

This event has been postponed. We are not comfortable with setting another date due to the uncertainty of COVID-19, potentially sometime in late June or July but again without knowing what this will look like in the next few months, any event should not go on. We want to continue supporting the national women's rafting teams and will look for ways we can do so. 

Take care of yourselves and family!


----------



## Gravelbru (Apr 5, 2021)

Riverboat Works said:


> Riverboat Works in Salida Colorado is hosting a used boat sale April 18th-19th, indoors at the County Fairgrounds. It's been a long time needed in this area. We are sending out info throughout the state and Northern New Mexico, so we are expecting a great turnout of used boats to choose from. If your looking to buy or sale this is going to be a great opportunity. We say it in the attached poster but I'll reiterate, the commissioned dollars go to a great cause... to support the national women's rafting teams travel to the world's rafting competition. If you take your used raft to any organized used raft swap you're going to pay similar commissions... so why not make it go to a great cause! Please share this information. See attachments for more details. Or call 719-539-9323
> 
> View attachment 43563
> 
> View attachment 43565


Do you have an idea on available inventory yet?


----------

